# Transmission repair 66 GTO



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Im gonna leave my Muncie M20 to a friend of mine since the 2.nd gear probably have gone to hell. 

i have losen to bolts to the crossover and the driveshaft is of. is it possible to just let the bolts lose that holds the transmission to the transmission shield and then just pull it out? And if it is, is it possible to to put the transmission back that way without taking of the shield? got no possibility to lift the car, its on jacks right now. :confused


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Fredrick said:


> Im gonna leave my Muncie M20 to a friend of mine since the 2.nd gear probably have gone to hell.
> 
> i have losen to bolts to the crossover and the driveshaft is of. is it possible to just let the bolts lose that holds the transmission to the transmission shield and then just pull it out? And if it is, is it possible to to put the transmission back that way without taking of the shield? got no possibility to lift the car, its on jacks right now. :confused


yes. its heavy. pull it straight out. just dont let it hang out about an inch because the weight will be on the clutch disk and can bend it. it should go right back in the same way if you dont push the clutch and let the disk move.
i hope you mean jackstands. never get under a car on only a jack.


----------



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

freethinker said:


> yes. its heavy. pull it straight out. just dont let it hang out about an inch because the weight will be on the clutch disk and can bend it. it should go right back in the same way if you dont push the clutch and let the disk move.
> i hope you mean jackstands. never get under a car on only a jack.


Thanks for the quick answer! Ofcourse the car is not only on jacks, its actualy on concrete blocks as jackstands. 

Oh, one more question, will it be hard to put the fork for the clutch at the right position at the ingoing driveshaft again?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Fredrick said:


> Thanks for the quick answer! Ofcourse the car is not only on jacks, its actualy on concrete blocks as jackstands.
> 
> Oh, one more question, will it be hard to put the fork for the clutch at the right position at the ingoing driveshaft again?


the fork will self locate. it its on hollow concrete blocks they are very dangerouds they will crumble without warning.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

concrete blocks are not enough to hold weight of car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with pontiac. Cement or 'cinderblock" bricks explode with no warning under load and are a hazard. Jackstands or heavy wood blocks. No milk crates, either.


----------

